# Is it worth to study culinary arts when running your own restaurant???



## samara rabah (May 11, 2012)

Hello.. I have been very frustrated lately because my senior year from high school is coming to its end, and i dont know what to do, i had always wanted to be a chef but to run my own restaurants not to work in a restaurant for someone else, my dream is to open my own business after culinary school, but I dont know if going to a culinary school could be the right decisión. Help me pleaseee.. I will appreciate you very much. Thank you


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

What's the rush? You haven't graduated high school yet. You have not said that you have any experience. Once you graduate, find a successful local, independent restaurant and talk to the owner. Work in the kitchen. See what the business is like. Visit a different restaurant. Visit three or four or a dozen. Find out what you are getting into. Culinary school is not cheap. The restaurant business is extremely difficult. Both require massive amounts of hard work and discipline. Do some research.


----------



## samara rabah (May 11, 2012)

Thank you very much And no i have never worked in a restaurant before. Thats what im planning to do after i graduate.


----------



## veghead (Mar 31, 2013)

IMO if you plan on owning a restaurant you would be better off with schooling more on the business management than culinary arts.  You will be doing a lot of work with venders, bills, and management.

It also depends on how you want everything set up.

If you use a chef then the chef and you would work together to come up with everything.

If you plan on just having cooks than most likely you would have everything set up before anyone was hired and they would follow your lead.  

I would plan on starting with a chef for the first year to lesion the load and to come up with a set of standards that can be followed.

Owning a restaurant is a lot of work and a lot of work.  You might find that you like cooking.


----------



## wvman2374 (Nov 11, 2012)

Before you invest any time or money into further schooling, I would *strongly* suggest working in a restaurant for at least 6 months if not a year or more. See if you actually like it first before investing too much of yourself down a path you might hate. Its very hard work no matter what, but some people love it and some people hate it, and you won't know which you are till you actually do it. And if you don't absolutely love it, don't even try to own a restaurant unless you are independently wealthy and can afford to lose a few hundred thousand dollars.


----------

